# Camelot!



## bunsforlife (May 14, 2005)

Well I know Carolyn has been chewing her fingernails all day... since I promised her some news...

As some of you may know... Shawn and myself were headed to a rabbitfair today so Shawn could ask questions about Flemish Giants from abreeder. We went and talked for a good 30 minutes about thebreed. She let us hold a baby blue and pet some of the othersof her stock. 

Well I inquired since he was very friendly and inquisitive and she toldme that she brought the baby because someone was intending onpurchasing him. Well that lady never showed up and she waswilling to sell him to us. Seemed like fate! Wellwe talked about it, and decided to take him. And then on theride home with the gentleman in a carrier I took a closer look at hispapers. 

Are you ready for this...

He was born on the day Shawn and I got married. He was meant for us!

Shawn decided to name him Anubis. And Guinevere, well she isa little put out, but she let Anubis climb all over her, groom her andeven groomed him. She is so mellow. But anyway... Iam rambling and I am sure you people want to see pictures! Ofcourse Gir is stomping away in his cage, not a happy bunny.


----------



##  (May 14, 2005)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!He is ADORABLE and I love hiscolor .Another happy couple bitten bythe Flemish Bug lolCongradulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 14, 2005)

Oh, bunsforlife!! I can't be any happier! Weneeded a gray and he's So Gorgeous. I love his name...Anubis. I lovethe shape of his eye in the second picture. That's the shape Cali'seyes have too. Anubis looks like he's already so content and happy.Your husband's not too in love, ey? 
What a bizarre coincidence that his birthday is your anniversary. Some say "Coincidence is God's way of remaining anonymous." 

I just love his color. Do you know how much he weighs? Did you get his papers? 

I'm So Excited!!! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 14, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> He was born on the day Shawn and I gotmarried. He was meant for us!


Congratulations Bunsforlife! 

Now Shawn won't have trouble forgetting your anniversary!

Rainbows!


----------



## bunsforlife (May 14, 2005)

Oh we are happy, and so is the BIG stinker =D 

We had him on the bed, he just flopped down next to us and purred as wepetted him. Dont know how much he weighs atm... Housemateslocked up the scale so we couldnt break it. But we do havehis papers. The breeder says he wont grow to be massive, buthis mom is 17 pounds and his dad isnt full grown yet.

He still has his baby fur so he is sooooooooooooooooooooo soft. But boy... when he thumps it is intimidating :shock:

He is settling in right now, still a little jumpy but he had a busybusy day. And the breeder is REALLY nice =) Gotta email herwith his name as well as the tidbit about being born on the day we gotmarried =D 

I am just soooooooooooo happy.


----------



## Carolyn (May 14, 2005)

Aww, the baby's flopping and purring already. Kisses are coming, if they're not already there. 

He's really, really gorgeous, Bunsforlife.

More Pictures - MORE PICTURES, and don't forget to include Gir and Guin. 

Yes, those thumps are quite loud, even as babies. Sooo cute! I love thelittle guy as he was my own. I'm so psyched for you and your family. 

 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (May 14, 2005)

There will be more pictures tomorrow, today everyone is a little unsettled, after all, who likes so much change in one day 

No kisses yet, but he is nibbling our clothing and has no qualms withlaying right next to us while we watch TV. Now to littertrain him ::laughs::


----------



## Carolyn (May 14, 2005)

Understand COMPLETELY. 

Go be with your babies. Give Gir and Guin, and the baby beast a kiss from me.



CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so happy for you!

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (May 14, 2005)

congratulations!!!

Flemish Fever Reigns!!:dude:


----------



## bunsforlife (May 15, 2005)

I have to share this before I go to bed...

Anubis was running around playing with the blinds when he startedthumping and freaking out. He made a mad dash for me, jumpedup to try and get on the bed slipped and I caught him. Inudged him up on the bed and he quickly ran to the pillows and buriedhimself under them. I was a little surprised. Shawnlooks out the window to see a cat staring back. Anubis wasscared of the cat! Well I kept trying to put him back on thefloor after he calmed down, and he kept jumping on the bed to snuggleinto the pillows. What a cutie! =) I can tell weare going to have some fun fun stories about this fine Flemmy


----------



## dajeti2 (May 15, 2005)

AHHHHHH!!! I am so happy for you. What agorgeous boy he is. I can't get over him he is Stunning!! I am so gladyou went ahead and got him. He is truly meant to be with ya'll.

I love his name too. Very cool and very manly sounding. Oh heis such a love bug already, How great. Just wait...it only keepsgetting better. Congratulations. Please post a ton more pictures whenyou get the chance. I am so happy for you all. How Exciting.

Flemish Fever Is the Greatest Fever there is!!

Tina and Apollo


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

Aww, Annnuuubbiisss! What a Baby Boy alreadyrunning to Mom and Dad for protection. He's such a cutie! I love thatabout Flemish. When they get scared, many run to you instead of awayfrom you. They're such babies, aren't they? 

I never realized that Guin is under Anubis in 2 out of the of thepictures! How cool is that. I thought she was just a white pillow thatwas under Shawn's arm. What a good sport she is to let this new babylay all over her like that and take it. 


How's Grumpy this morning? (aka Gir). Did he let you get any sleep lastnight or did he finally give up the thumping? I hope you have the wholeday to enjoy the family. 

You might want to pick up some Calf Manna for Anubis. They need a bitmore protein than regular rabbit pellets provide while they're growing.Pamnock and showrabbits had recommended a tablespoon or so of it eachtime I fill up Cali's bowl. She goes crazy over it! It smells likeblack liquorice, but sometimes those cecotropes smell. Pam said that'sbecause of the Manna. Of course she was right because when I hadcompany last weekend, I cut down on the dose because I do give her morethan a tablespoon generally. It did make difference in the smell. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (May 15, 2005)

He is just GORGEOUS!!!!! I just love his coloring. His fur looks sooo soft too. 

You all are just making me want to rush out and get a Flemish now, you know.


----------



## CMiska (May 15, 2005)

Buns4life, he is just ADORABLE what a beauty. Congrats!!!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 15, 2005)

I love the look of your new babie... He isawesome and very pretty! What is thumping caused by? Copper thumps andthen Leo thumps back. Anyways, I hope BOTH of your rabbits are doinggreat and getting along together.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations - Anubis is stunning. Looks likeGuin doesn't mind being cl9imbed over by the new hunk - Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (May 16, 2005)

Well yesterday was a very interesting day=) Had the buns out visiting (well except for Gir because heis being a real trouble bubble since he does not like having anotherrabbit.) and Guin and Anubis were running around. Wellaparently Guin wanted to show her dominance, started humping Anubis'face. I pushed her aside and next thing I know the two ofthem are chasing each other. Not in an angry way, but in aplayful. But I opted to seperate them incase one got toorough. On the bed, they both snuggle and groom eachother. 

And I was planning on stopping at Agway on the way home today to getsome manna. I have a couple pictures but due to a sore wrist(too much computer time) i wasnt on the computer at allyesterday. 

He is a very active baby tho. he LOVES the bed.when he is on the bed he just runs up the pillows, down the pillows,under the pillows over shawn and myself. Eventually he willflop himself at the end of the bed and we can nuzzle him. Heis a nuzzler. He will come over to us and bump us with hisnose then run off. I did get a kiss last night, but I thinkit was because he was trying to eat my hair. 

He peed in his litterbox the last two nights which is WONDERFUL, now tojust get him to get his poos in there as well. but last nightwas interesting.

about 1am i got jumped upon by Guin. She was jumping up anddown my body. Next thing I know I get jumped on by a BIGbunny. Nubi managed to open his cage, jump down and then makeit over to the bed. He REALLY loves the bed. I gotup and put him back in his cage and he tried to climb on myshoulder. What a sweetie! 

Of course he needs his claws trimmed so I think Shawn and I are goingto clip everyones claws tonight. But boy... Flemmys sure doguzzle down water! He almost emptied his bottleyesterday! Thirsty boy!

Ahh well, since I am at work I should get to work and do my job


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 16, 2005)

He is too cute!!! I want him!!! Can't wait to hear more stories and see more pictures.

Cristy


----------



## bunsforlife (May 16, 2005)

Well apparently Shawn needs to read some of myrabbit books. I came home from work to see Anubis buriedunder the covers by Shawn, Guin sulking angrily and Gir stompingaway. AS I looked over everyone, I noticed Anubis has ascratch by one of his eyes. Turns out Shawn put all three ofthe buns on the floor in the bedroom which isnt a neutral area as faras Guin is concerned. SHe got really angry and layed the beatdown on all parties. Shawn broke it up, put Gir back in hiscage, and Anubis leapt on the bed which he figures is his safezone. 

I cleaned the scratch and put a little bit of bactin on thescratch. Anubis just sat there and let me. Doesntseem to bother him, and his reflex is still good around thateye. Guin and Anubis are fine now. I think it mighthave been Gir who instigated since Anubis grooms Guin all thetime. But I cant be completely sure. Justmonitoring play time VERY closely. 

Nubi is being a very good boy, he hasnt peed outside of a litter boxsince Saturday but boy... he goes through water! He seriouslydrinks almost an entire big bottle a day. 

And as you all mentioned... he is a big snuggle bun. Shawncalls him doofus tho because of the way his ears go every which waywhen he is sitting on the bed. His stools are alittle soft, but I am monitoring him closely, since I am slowly weaninghim onto the blue seal food that I use. And let me say... heLOVES Zupreem. I was handfeeding all the buns that earlier,Guin and Anubis together and Gir seperate. Gir did get someextra snuggle time from both Shawn and me, he seemed pretty shaken upsince Guin went postal on him. Everyone is relaxed now, Guinis sprawled out in her house, Gir is munching away and Anubis is layingdown next to the TV so he can keep an eye on both Shawn andme. 

He was making a strange sound earlier, kinda like a huffing whilerelaxed, or rather like a clucking. Interestingvocalization! And he gave Shawn one kiss on the faceearlier. He loves to burrow into my hair and nibble and huffin my ear. He is endearing himself FAST! 

And you Flemmy moms and dads were right... they do melt into a big fur puddle when you pet them!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

That is SO Adorable how Anubis loves thebed. Don't you love those 'doofus ears'on Flemishbabies?? I still get a kick out of Cali's ears.There's no denying where her attention is focused.

Shawn waswise to stop the back and forth between Gir,Guin,and Anibus. You have to be careful of thechase, especially this early on in them getting to know each otherbecause it could lead to a fight. I can't believe Anubis wentfor the bed while Gir went to his cage. What a babe to letyou clean the cut without a fuss. Glad that Guin and Anubisare fine again. I do hope Gir settles down a bit, but he's sofeisty, I wouldn't count on it too soon. It could happenthough!

It must've made Shawn feel great when he got a kiss from TheBeast. Don't you love getting nudged by a Flemish?They really push your nose under your hand to make you pet them, don'tthey? 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (May 17, 2005)

Anubis is sooo cute!!! Can I 'borrow' him?


----------



## bunsforlife (May 17, 2005)

It is amazing having a Flemish! Anubisis very excited when he gets out of his cage, he spends the first halfhour hopping all over the place. then he settles in for somecuddles. And boy when they want your attention they know howto get it! I got snuffled and nudged until I started tellinghim what a good boy he is. 

Guin is still angry, but she will groom Anubis after he groomsher. Guin knows when I am watching, because then she is themost laid back. there havent been any other scuffles but weare still proceeding carefully. Although Guin was very angrywith Anubis spending so much time on the bed that she decided to pee inthe spot Anubis likes to lay in the middle of the night lastnight. I was NOT a happy mom when I felt it in the middle ofthe night. I really cant fault her too muchhowever, she did get a big change in her routine.

But seriously, when Anubis is just chillin, he is on the bed either atthe crack where the mattress and the footboard meet or at the head ofthe bed on one of the pillows. Last night was theCUTEST. He'd Start buzzing, I would sit up and pull thepillow back a little, he would rest his chin on the pillow I pulledback and wait for some lovin. 

I wish I would have gotten a Flemish sooner =)

Gir was very reserved when I did feeding this morning, no huffing, nogrowling no lunging, he just stayed at the back of his cage andsulked. I made sure to give him some Zupreem with hisbreakfast. Tomorrow, my day off, I am planning on snugglingand cuddling every bun individually and hopefully get some pictures.

I cant wait until I see a Big Bunny Binkie tho! He hasnt done so yet, but he is Mr Personality!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> And you Flemmy moms and dads were right... they do melt intoa big fur puddle when you pet them!




While most rabbits stiffen their muscles when you pick them up,Flemmy's relax them. Tina says it's like picking up a bag ofwater...that's a great way to describe it.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

Anubis is a complete doll. I can't getover how quickly he has settled in and stolen your hearts. I couldn'timagine not having a Flemish. I will have one or more the rest ofdays.

I love puddles with ears. It's so funny how something so bigand totally flatten lol. Yes it is like trying to pick them up is liketrying to hold onto a bag of water, they go totallylimp.

I love these stories. I can't thank you enough for sharing your boy with us.

Hugs and Kisses for Anubis, Gir and Guin.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> I wish I would have gotten a Flemish sooner =)




I know that feeling! 

What does the name Anubis mean?

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (May 18, 2005)

**puts on geek hat**

Anubis is an Egyptian funerary deity, often referred to as "the patronof embalming" and "the guardian of Necropolis". He was the guide of thedead as they made their way through the darkness of the underworld. Asa patron of magic, it was believed he could foresee a persons destiny,in this role he was the announcer of death. Anubis is commonlyrepresented as a man with the head of a jackal. Son of Osiris.

(we'll ignore the fact that I happen to know all this because of a sci-fi show...)

**takes off geek hat**


Of course, this Anubis is a _lot_ cuter than that guy!  And Ithink that his color is my personal favorite on a Flemish. Such a sweetboy 

.


----------



## Zee (May 18, 2005)

After hearing all the Flemish stories and seeingall the great pics, I WANT ONE !!!! But I don't think the other 3 wouldlike it, plus I haven't got enough room for a forth bun.

At some point I will get a flemish, they look and sound like gentle giants.


----------



## bunsforlife (May 18, 2005)

Let me guess M.E.... Stargate =p

Shawn and I LOVE That show, and we were going through all the deitiesthat are represented in that show  He just is too gentle tobe a Thor =D

Of course he has been trying to eat my hair of late... and nipping on our clothing...

It is funny tho, Saturday when he went into his cage, he pushed himselfas far back as he could when I tried to retrieve him. Now Ijust have to walk by his cage and he is pushing at the door trying toget to me. He will even gently crawl out onto my shoulder soI can scoop up his butt to get him out. Hedefinitely loves people. He is even learning his name reallyfast! I tell him "Nubis is such a good handsome boy!" and hehops over to me with his head cocked to one side. 

I meant to pick up a scale today when I went out, maybe Shawn and I canget one later, I am tempted to bring the boy to Petco with me::Laughs:: I have two size harnesses right now, one for him now, andone for him when he gets bigger!

Oh I love the Flemish =) And his color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Oh I love the Flemish =) And his color is GORGEOUS!




No Doubt - his color is as beautiful as his personality. He's got you and Shawn So Wrapped!

Thanks, m.e., for the explanation. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (May 18, 2005)

His breeder called him Mr Personality when hewas with his siblings. He was the smallest of the litter butwhenever she went to check on them, he was the first one at thedoor. I believe it!

He is being a good boy today, but still no binkies. Cant wait to see that! =)


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

You just have to take him to Petco.He'll all the attention and would you believe they give out bunnytreats lol. You and Shawn are going to get the biggest kick out ofpeople's reactions to Anubis. I spend most of time chuckling atpeople's faces. It's funny. PLeeaasse take Anubisshopping.

The people there at petco love when Apollo comes in. Theyactually now his name and everything and I'm not there _thatoften_ lol. It will be fun. Bring the camera too.

I am so loving how you and Shawn are wrapped around that not so little paw. Very endearing.

Tina


----------



## m.e. (May 18, 2005)

bunsforlife wrote:


> Let me guess M.E.... Stargate =p
> 
> Shawn and I LOVE That show, and we were going through all the deitiesthat are represented in that show  He just is too gentle to be a Thor=D



Indeed 

Yeah, I do like the name Anubis. I mean Thor is adorable and all, but Ican see how the name wouldn't fit (personally, I think "Destroyer ofWorlds" has a nice ring to it, though it may give the bun a complex )


----------



## bunsforlife (May 18, 2005)

WEll today was a fun day... wish I didnt have to go to work tomorrow although.

Anubis had a grand old day, jumping around the bed, the floor, groomingGuin getting groomed and just plain hanging out. 

Even Gir got snuggled and cuddled today by Shawn, and he was receptiveto it! I hope you enjoy the pictures... only one who didntget pictures was Gir, he kept trying to eat the camera hehe









I kiss you and then you Kiss me!






I love you dad!







I missed a spot!










Lookit what Gir did to me Mom!








Ahhh Relaxing time







Wow Lookit all these neat toys!







I think the basket is my favorite!







I live to groom!







Your turn Guinevere!







Uh oh... She's got the Flashie thingie again








I'm Trying to nap Mom!








My Pillow now!


----------



## cirrustwi (May 18, 2005)

Oh, how sweet! I really want a blue flemish, I just love that coloring. He's beautiful.

Jen


----------



## bunsforlife (May 18, 2005)

I missed a WONDERFUL picture opportunity because Shawn got in the way ::grumble grumble::

Guin and Anubis were laying nose to nose with their eyes closed...Shawn went over to investigate and they both ran over for some lovies.


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Bunsforlife,

I love the pictures of Anubis on the bed. Definitely see how much heloves the life of luxury. I'm so glad he and Guin are getting along sowell. It's incredible how quickly they bonded. 

I do think that if my two would've allowed Cali to be their friend, shewould've gladly accepted. Poor Gal always hangs out under Tucker's cagewhen she's out. She really wishes he'd like her, but he doesn't.

The picture of Shawn getting his face kissed by Guin is really sweet. 

Please give Gir a kiss and a cuddle for me when you can. He must bemadder than a hornet having to split his time now. He's such a cutie,even if he is a bit bi-polar, I love him anyway. 

Thanks for the pictures! I love them all and the stories you tell areexcellent. I couldn't be happier for you, Shawn, and Anubis.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

I love these pictures. He is adorable.They are all adorable but I'm in love with Anubis. I totally love hiscolor.

I love this picture






This is my absolute favorite picture of Anubis.

Tina


----------



## bunsforlife (May 18, 2005)

He was laying on my pillow at thetime. He really seems to love the bed! Instead ofcircling like a dog will when they want to lie down, Anubis digs alittle and then mouths the pillow. Then he is blissful forquite a while. He did get grounded to his house earlier tho,he bit Shawn on the neck. My guess it was a love nibble likehe does to our clothes, he was very upset when we started yelling athim. I just checked on him, he came over to the cage andnudged me and then started to nibble on my hair. 

Hopefully that is the last of the nipping! When he gets me byaccident I yelp loudly and then he gets upset and starts nudging atme. I think he doesnt realize how sensitve our skinis. 

He is still our little baby, and how could you not love the way he justsort of drapes himself over our legs if they happen to be in *his* spoton the bed. But it is bedtime over here in Camelot... and Ihave work tomorrow (even though it is my day off grumble grumble) so Ishould get to it, and stop cooing over the babies (I have Guin lickingmy toes atm) 

Oh I love being a Bunny Mom!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Isn't it unbelieveable how upset they get whenyou yell at them? I can't raise my voice to Cali because shejust hunkers down and nudges me. She'll sit next to me withthe most pitiful look and it takes me 10 minutes to convince her that Istill love her, she just can't do those things.

She would also do the nibbles, but she doesn't anymore.You're doing the right thing by jumping back and saying Ow!He'll get used to it. As to the clothes thing? Caliwill tug on my pants if I don't pet her when she comes up tome. It takes only one bite to make a hole in them...even thejeans. I have a pair of Cali pants. I also have towatch her when company comes over because she'll do the same tothem. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnee mom (May 19, 2005)

ohmy....i just HAVE to get one of these buns ASAP! These pictures and stories are melting my heart. :inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Then, once you get one, you want one in every color. What an addiction these gentle giants are!

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (May 19, 2005)

They definitely are an addiction! Iused to rush home to see my Guinevere and Gir... now I rush home to getjumped on and nibbled on by a giant Blue Beast =) 

Hard to imagine ever living without a Flemmy! and with thosegiant ears, they look so silly! I just cant wait to see aGiant Binkie! He has some issues with controlling his backend(funniest thing is to watch him try to get up on the bed, if he missesthe first leap he sort of wiggles and squirms to get himself situated)

Of course... remember that with these giants... come BIG poos :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Oh God, bunsforlife, I know exactly what youmean. Cali looks so awkward when she runssometimes. It really cracks me up. First the frontpart of her body goes, then the back - somehow follows, but it's almostlike they're not attached. 

Make room for the binkies when they happen. It won't be long before Anubis is showing off his stuff. 

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (May 20, 2005)

Well I weighed all the buns today... and Anubis weighs as much as my other two put together! And to think he is only a baby =)



Gir weighs 3 1/2 pounds

Guin weighs at 5 pounds

and Anubis weighs in at 8 lbs! And only 3 months old :sunshine:

I really am loving the Flemish! He is now pulling a Cali... laying downnext to the food dish with his head in the bowl as he eats.What a silly piggie 

:bunnyangel:


----------



## bunsforlife (May 22, 2005)

Well apparently I have a lot of training to dowith Anubis... after I work off his soft poos. Beentransitioning him over to my food slowly, but he has some soft stools,so I introduced some oats into his bowl. Seems to be working,he is eating like a pig and drinking more then all my bunscombined! Still a very happy ball of fur and veryenergetic. So i am not too concerned, tho Shawn saw the colorof his pee and almost freaked out. It is that nice orangeycolor that disturbs people the first time they come in contact withit. 

well Nooby also needs some work with the nipping. I havebruises all over my arms from that big rascal nipping myarmswhile I am holding him. He isnt doing it maliciously becausehe doesnt break skin, but I dont think he realizes how sensitive ourskin is. I started yelping at him and telling himno. If he continues he gets a time out. I just hopethis habit doesnt continue because once he gets bigger those teethcould do some NASTY damage. 

I still love the big fuzzball and he always snuffles my ears when I goto say goodnight to him so there is hope =) Just keeping an eye on therascal, and trying to leave him alone when I SHOULD be packing ehhe.


----------



## bunsforlife (May 28, 2005)

Well I thought I would share this, while I have a moment (visiting my brother, sister-in-law and nephew in VA this weekend)

Guinevere has been being a witch since we brought Nubis home.She is one jealous bun, getting into trouble now tho. Shestill gets the majority of the attention but she is being a grump andglaring at us. Well her potty habits have been on the blinkrecently before Anubis, mainly because of the stress in our houseatm. So Shawn has been cuddling... get this.... Gir. 

Gir has been the cuddle bunny of choice lately for naptime.Anubis is just too curious and Guinevere wont stop licking you if youtake her to cuddle. So shawn has been scooping upGir. And Gir seems to like it! Imagine that, thelittle monster is turning into a nicer bun =) He still doesntlike to cuddle as much as say Guin, but he is learning!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2005)

What a wonderful thread. It sounds like you haveyour hands full with the three buns in Camelot. I hope you get thenipping under control soon! 

Minda


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 2, 2005)

Well Anubis has been giving me the butt ALLDAY. I cleaned out his cage today and accidentially vacuumedhis tail. Well now that I am at the computer he is doing thedead bunny pose. But if I walk to that cage he snubsme. But his tail is nice and fluffy!

The kittens are growing fast, but of course they COMPLETELY ignore thedang kitty condo. Maybe they will like it when they grow up alittle more =p

Guinevere is being a prissy bunny. One kitten pooed in herbox so now she refuses to poo in it. I just scrubbed her boxout good so hopefully her litter habits will re assert themselves, orwe just may have to cage her again. 

I was trying to get pictures taken today, but my camera isnt working,it keeps making a clicking sound and refuses to take the picture withthe flash. Rather depressing =/ tried everything toget it to work, and now it works but randomly. Might have tosend it in to Kodak.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 2, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Well Anubis has been giving me the butt ALL DAY. Icleaned out his cage today and accidentially vacuumed histail. Well now that I am at the computer he is doing the deadbunny pose. But if I walk to that cage he snubsme.* But his tail is nice and fluffy!
> *


:laugh:-- Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

Well good news in Camelot... maybe not for Anubis ::chuckles::

My vet had moved out of state so I was in the process of finding a newvet. Well I found one, Ironically the vet my mother in lawuses for her cats, is very savvy with rabbits, and a few of the vettechs have rabbits of their own!

So Anubis is gunna be headed in next week for a pre snipcheckup. Those hormones have arrived, and the smell of onionsonce again fills the room ::gaggag:: Luckily Anubis didnt gomean like Gir did =) He is just a little too lovey. Shawn isafraid to let him out until he gets snipped because of remembering thewall painting Gir did. But dont tell Shawn... I sneak him outevery morning for a good long run =)

And after Anubis... comes the kittens. Little darlings thatthey are, I dont want to run the risk of the darlings getting out andimpregnating some female unaltered cat =p Well that and Iknow male cats are sprayers too. 

Anubis is currently flopped in his house, he had a rough morning ofchasing the feather duster. Gir is glaring at me from hiscage (He got a good grooming yesterday and is still holding a grudge)And guinevere is in the doghouse... she is digging her litter ALL OVERThe floor.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Shawn is afraid to let him out until he getssnipped because of remembering the wall painting Gir did. Butdont tell Shawn... I sneak him out every morning for a good long run =)


LOL. I hope you don't have to do any quick paint jobs yourself to cover up any mishaps 

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

So far he is being good, I think he might havefinally learned that spraying earns a fast return to hiscrate. Its so hot right now that everyone is pretty muchsprawled out basking in the AC. It is MISERABLE outside.

Anubis is laying next to his water dish honking, to the great amusement of the kittens. Never had such a vocal bunny!

Oh I love my Noobers! 

But bad news in Camelot... we have fleas!Kittens are gettingthier vaccinations on Sunday so maybe the vet will be able to give ussome Program (not sure how old the kittens are, but this is safe onkittens 8 weeks and older) and I am thinking about getting out theIvermeticin, however, Anubis is 5 months old, is that old enough togive him a try?

I can kitten powder him, but that is such a rank smell it irritates my breathing


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Anubis is currently flopped in his house, he had a roughmorning of chasing the feather duster.




On the show, The Planets Funniest Animals, they had about 6 clips ofdifferent rabbits that was adorable. Rarely do I see rabbitson that show. Anyway...

One of the rabbits was having a Ball with a feather duster.Maybe I should toss one in the middle of the floor and see what happens.

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

It is the FUNNIEST thing Carolyn, to see Anubis with the duster. Guinevere boxes with it, but Anubis goes CRAZY.

I heard him chomping his teeth last night as he was trying to catchit. He will run figure 8s, up furniture, down furniture justto get the silly thing =) He is more fun to play with it thenthe cats


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 28, 2005)

Shawns cat Kismett is one stupid cat.

She has a fetish with eating dryer sheets. I am alwaysyelling at her and taking them away. Well I was in a rushyesterday and didnt fold the laundry before Shawn and I wentout. I left the basket on the table. 

We came home and I flip on the light... there is a pile of cat puke inthe hallway, with a dryer sheet in the midst of it. I groanand continue into the bedroom. Another pile of puke with yetanother dryer sheet in it. 

The dang cat rummaged through the laundry basket, found two dryersheets and ate them.. and then ate the kittens kibble... only to pukeit up all over the house.

what is it with some animals :growl:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 28, 2005)

:laugh:OMG! The picture I formed in mymind of you coming home, was just too funny! But better shethrew it up than it caused a blockage! But my husband has averydumb dog that does stuff like that too! Isn'tit funny that he's never around to clean up after the dog?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

I just want to know if Shawn cleaned up the mess his cat made.

I had a friend whose dog once ate a plastic fork. Mind you,they didn't KNOW this until he tried to pass it. He wasrunning around, "assuming the position" and then yelping.Trip to the vet and several hundred dollars later, outcomesthe plastic fork. He recovered quickly, butnever got into the garbage can again. 

Laura


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 29, 2005)

No Shawn didnt clean it up 



I am thinking she is gunna be getting a trip to the vet today ala Shawn(I have a dress fitting ) Because last night she was still yaking,and this morning, and she isnt touching her kibble, or the kitten'skibble. 

She's still active and drinking, just not eating. Just when everything was settling down. Yikes!


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 1, 2005)

Well the flea problem has been easingup. No reactions to the medication from any of the furkids(Thank goodness) and Kismett is back to eating and not throwingup. Just have to make an effort to throw those laundry sheetsout before I come home from the laundromat =p

Guinevere was giving me the butt for a good 12 hours after the fleatreatment. Boy was she MAD! Anubis was a bit miffedat the wet spot on his neck, but didnt hate me for it. I amamazed at how far around a rabbit can twist to clean. 

Well Anubis and the kittens are very well socializedtogether. I go to Anubis' cage and Set comes running to playwith the big bunny. Osiris just really enjoys harrassingGir. He climbs up to Gir cage and pokes him in the rearend. Gir hates it of course, but he hates everything thesedays =p

Well I have litter boxes to go clean... today is my first REAL day of the new job :colors:

Already I am much more relaxed. Yeah Severe MR is achallenge... but in a better way then my last job (Dont have to worryabout a gang coming to shoot me or my family =p ) and I am only 5minutes away from my house =)

Unfortunatly I have to work every weekend again, I am hoping aftereverything settles I might be able to get one weekend off a month.. isthat really too much to ask?


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2005)

*****Osiris just really enjoysharrassing Gir. He climbs up to Gir cage and pokes him in therear end.*******

Just wait till that kitten makes the mistakeof falling asleep up there just once like Mr Woodid , you know what pay back can be, Mr Woo found out tailsfalling into a cage of Palomino's isa very very rude awakening , An You justmay end up getting a hernia fromlaughing so hard especially whenyou spin around and see a rabbit with amouth full of Cat Tail !!!! :laugh:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

He is beautiful. Got anymore pics of him. Myhusband and I are hoping to breed different color flemishes when we areready. Black, Blue, white, fawn, sandy, lite steel, and grey right. Addother colors If I missed any.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2005)

Steel and light gray... Very ambitious if you want to try all 7 colors! LOL!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

I wouldn't mind. What colors do you have.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2005)

We have Blue, Black andWhite. I don't have any of the agouti colors(Sandy, Fawn, Light gray and Steel). LOL! That'sall I'd have to do! More rabbits? Morecolors? My husband may divorce me! LOL! (He'salready told me "No More CAGES!" Hmmmm... well, maybe....)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh I dont know about that.lol You can not resist those cute babies.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Oh I dont know about that.lol You can not resist those cutebabies.


Girl, you are crazy lol. I couldn't handle that many colors.That's alot of cute babies wow. I'm starting off with the whites andlight grays. I wish you every success.

Tina


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

I tried to match this to the colors of Gir as much as possible... What do you think??


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh Idont know about that.lol You can not resist those cute babies.
> ...


We are gonna start with probably 2. Fawns and I think whites. Then blues with blacks. Then light greys with steels.


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 2, 2005)

I am personally loving the blue color =) Ofcourse he wont be as big as like Apollo, which bums Shawn out a bit,but we love him anyway!

And I love the names Danielle! I see Anubis gets stars Professing your favorite eh? Oh Stealer of bunnykisses!

And Gypsy... I am waiting for Gir to get Osiris. Since Gir issuch a grumpy bunny regardless. Osiris thinks it is such ahoot when Gir comes charging at him =p I think it hurts Gir'spride that the cats wont run in fear of him hehe








Lookit the basket Mom bought me! 






Some very tasty stuff in here!






Oh look... Mom is wearing bunny pants again...






Mm... Bunny Pants... (He proceeded to try and nibble my pants :shock






Grrrr... Angry Bunny!






Come any closer and I'll charge!






(tried to give the stinker a basket and he turned around and growled at me. Harumph!)

And Of course... Guinevere... who needs to learn better cage cleaning techniques =p








And last but not least... the Feline residents

Finally getting use out of the kitty condo!


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Anubis has completely destroyed his basketin one day =) Makes a fun hayrack for him tho. Henow has so many toys in his house he just doesnt know what to play with!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

what an awesome kitty condo!! do the buns ever use it? ive been thinking it might be fun for mine..


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 3, 2005)

Anubis sprawls under it, Guinevere ignores it=p I guess it depends on how adventurous your bunsare. I am sure Anubis would join the kittens in the play, buthe is still a little ungainly when he tries to do anything reallycoordinated hehe


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

Anubis just gets prettier and prettier!

More pictures, PLEASE!

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 3, 2005)

He's my baby boy =) Will try to accomadate youCaro! Got the next two days off so I will see if I can getsome good Noobie pictures =)

He's so enthralled with this basket, he puts his toys in, takes his toys out. Such a sweet little boy he is!


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 4, 2005)

No pictures yet Caro, however I have a sweet little story to tell

I was cleaning out Anubis' crate today, putting his toys away, cleaninghis water bowl, litter pan etc. Well the kittens crawled intothe cage to play with the big bunny. Osiris rolled over onhis back and nuzzled into Anubis. The sweet boy nuzzled thebaby and then started to groom. and Osiris started to purr!

Of course you say his name and he purrs 

Then Anubis came over to me, and as a thankyou for cleaning up his cageand giving him more calf manna, he started to kiss and kiss and kissand kiss!

Not one nip! All soft warm Noober kisses! He only stoppedwhen Setesh climbed into his water bowl and meowed in surprise, he hadto check it out. 

Now Noobie is munching on hay while Setesh plays outside his cage and Osiris and Gir are having a standoff


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2005)

Awww,Nubi is such a Love. I love that he puts his toys in the basket - what a good boy :inlove:

JAN


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 4, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> Osiris rolled over on his back and nuzzled intoAnubis. The sweet boy nuzzled the baby and then started togroom. and Osiris started to purr!


Aw! Sweet Nubie! Grooming the kitty!

Laura


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Well things are going well over at Camelot...which should probably be renamed to Egypt or Thebes with all theegyptian gods running around...

Anubis got his neuter and healed beautifully, never gave us any scaresor problems, and he is much better with litterbox habits now.He is still our big baby, and begs shamelessly for pets and treats.

Guinevere is doing well, in full molt atm so the house is covered in white fur..

Gir is one happy bunny... since he got himself a girlfriend!They sleep side by side with the cage bars between them, ratheramusing, but I dont want to rush the bonding. She as of nowdoesnt have a name... but she only came into our life yesterday.

THe kittens are as rambuncious as ever, but both neutered as well (boy they hated me for a day... only a day hehe)

Shawn and I are happy =) Planning for our Church wedding inMay. So much going on I really havent had time to trawlthrough the boards! Goodness knows it has been on my to dolist... 

I grieve with all those bunny parents who have lost a loved one in themonths I have been away, I will continue to think about all of you!


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh! How could I forget to include the picture of Gir's new girlfriend!



And if I disappear again... I just realized my email address in my profile is wrong! Ohmahgosh!

Anubisrabbit

At 

Comcast

dot

net

::winks::


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

This is the first I've seen thisthread. Your bunnies are all so cute, but I am in love withAnibus! I don't think I've ever seen a Flemish that color -so pretty! And he looks like a sweetheart. Coolname too - what does Anibus mean (just curious).


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 22, 2005)

I aman older member who went MIA for a couple of months hehe

Anubis is the Egyptian god of the dead, kinda morbid but well... wewere watching Stargate SG:1 when we got him and the name stuck!

He is a blue, one of the rarest colors of Flemish =)BlueGiants is his breeder and a wonderful lady she is too!Such beautiful Flemmies she has!


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, she sure does have beautifulFlemmies! I used to always want a fawn Flemish, but now I'min love with the blue. I might get one (someday) fromBlueGiants, if I just weren't so far away from New York. Theyare gorgeous!!


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 22, 2005)

They really are =) I wouldnt trade Nubi in for the world, tho Shawn wishes he would get to be a mammoth of a bun hehe


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Never thought I would say this... but I think Gir is in love.

He was always an aggresive bun, the type that would bite the hand that fed him...

I went to take him out for his date with Bonnie today... and he didnteven grunt at me! He went along with me, laid down next to meon the floor and waited patiently.

I think it is a very goodsign that they dont immediatly run at eachother to fight. And in fact, it is Bonnie who bosses Giraround. You see fluffs of Gir's fur, but neverBonnie's. He buries his head under her chin when I pet themboth together and she just looks so smug!

I think this was a good idea, because Gir seems to be much moresociable... that and he has been pressed up against the cage door towhere Bonnie sleeps...

Oh and Bonnie is soooooooooooooooo good in her litter box... she hasfree range of the bunnyproof bedroom... and we have only had her sinceSunday!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 23, 2005)

Awww!! That sounds so sweet!! Can we have some bunny cuddling pictures??

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, after all the rough times you've had withGir, it seems all he needed was a lady bunny that could keep him undercontrol. . It's great that he is (at last) starting to be aGentleman. And what a good girl Bonnie is, being so clean and proper.Sounds like things are progressing nicely 

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

As soon as they start cuddling without me hovering over them I will get pictures =)

It is rather amusing since Bonnie actually grunts just like Gir::laughs:: she is protective of her litterbox so I have to distract herwhen I go to clean.

However, she LOVES to come out and hop around the room, I think shedoes it to tease Gir right now, and she binkies =) Already,after only a couple of days she is already binkying like a madbeast!


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 24, 2005)

Well it is official. Bonnie is our newFree range bun. I was rather bummed out when we had to recageGuinevere. She was getting into trouble at night, and due tobeing blind, she was having issues with the litterbox. ButBonnie... she hasnt pooed outside her cage once since we gother. and last night was just hilarious. I wasreading a book and all of a sudden THUMP, I had a little white bunny inmy lap! She leapt onto the bed and sat in my lap and waitedfor pets!

She is one bold bunny! The kittens and her play chase too,she lets them know if they get rough, Setesh got bunny B-slapped, itwas sooooo funny to watch that one. She is seated outsideAnubis' cage atm. She is stalking Osiris atm since he islazing on the couch... in about 3 minutes Osiris will be pounced uponby a white fluff ball! I've watched it happen and laugh everytime. Gotta get a camera ready 


Well from everyone at Camelot...

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Bonnie is species confused...

Was playin on the computer this morning when I heard a thump.Looked up to see Bonnie climbing the cat tree. She got threelevels up and flopped down to gaze on her domain.

Then later... I go into the bedroom to see Bonnie curled up between thethree cats. I swear... she thinks she is a cat!Gotta get mah camera fixed!


----------

